# New here from PA



## AllSmkedUp (Jan 28, 2020)

Just started smoking this past year! Got a MES 30 and will hopefully be adding a DIY cold smoker in the near future! Look forward to talking and learning from you all!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome from Centre Co


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 28, 2020)

welcome from Susquehanna county. you might want to look into the amnps tray with the mailbox mod, great for cold and hot smoking.


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome from your neighbor below the Mason Dixon line! Enjoy the forum, an incredible wealth of knowledge here about anything I’ve seen.


----------



## AllSmkedUp (Jan 28, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> welcome from Susquehanna county. you might want to look into the amnps tray with the mailbox mod, great for cold and hot smoking.


Definitely going to look into that and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## AllSmkedUp (Jan 28, 2020)

Look forward to learning all I can! Thank you!


----------



## PSU Joe (Jan 28, 2020)

Also a newbie from Southeastern PA.  Good luck with your cooks.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, you landed in the right spot! Boy howdy are there ever a great number of folks here from the great state of Pennsylvania, must be the most populous state in the union. They make my Meadow Creek BBQ-Smoker there in Lancaster County, must give me some street cred! RAY


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome from Grand Rapids, MI.  Did my fellowship in Philly...live in Phoenixville, PA while there...miss the rolling hills and ol' stone fences...


----------



## kruizer (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome from Virginia. 
Teddy


----------



## Nitty (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm also new here from Central PA.  I've already read so many threads on this site (dozens).  What did y'all do before the internet?  LOL.  Probably a lot of trial and error.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome from MD. glad to have you on board.

Warren


----------



## AllSmkedUp (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow...thank you all so much! I'm from SW PA. Glad to see so many welcomes and active users on this forum! Thank you all!


----------



## xray (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome from NE PA


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome from Long Island NY and NE PA.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome from Jefferson Co.


----------



## Mayor (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome from California


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome ASU !!!
Give a try on the AMNPS, without a Mailbox first---Might not need it.
Been putting mine right in my MES units for 10 years---Works Great!!

Good to see You,
From South East PA--Macungie, near Allentown.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2020)

Something for you to think about. We have 2 gatherings in Pa this year. On home page scroll down to events open it and look for Pa gathering spring and fall.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for the like AllSmkedUp it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## AllSmkedUp (Jan 30, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome ASU !!!
> Give a try on the AMNPS, without a Mailbox first---Might not need it.
> Been putting mine right in my MES units for 10 years---Works Great!!
> 
> ...


I'll try that first! Thanks! Do you suggest adding ice or anything?


----------



## AllSmkedUp (Jan 30, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Something for you to think about. We have 2 gatherings in Pa this year. On home page scroll down to events open it and look for Pa gathering spring and fall.
> 
> Warren


Sounds like I need to do some more exploring on the site! Thank you kindly!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2020)

Just keep scrolling down home page and you will find all kinds of things espically the different kinds of meats and other things.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 30, 2020)

Welcome from Cameron County. Definitely look at attending the Gatherings. Good Time, People and Food...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2020)

AllSmkedUp said:


> I'll try that first! Thanks! Do you suggest adding ice or anything?




The only time I add Ice anywhere is in a plastic Jug in my smoker, if I'm Cold smoking Cheese, and it's not cold enough outside.
Note: If you have trouble keeping your AMNPS smoking, hit me with a PM---That way I won't miss it.

Bear


----------



## Dirty Nails (Jan 30, 2020)

Welcome from SE Virginia.


----------



## AllSmkedUp (Jan 31, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> The only time I add Ice anywhere is in a plastic Jug in my smoker, if I'm Cold smoking Cheese, and it's not cold enough outside.
> Note: If you have trouble keeping your AMNPS smoking, hit me with a PM---That way I won't miss it.
> 
> Bear


Will do! Appreciate all the help I can get!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks for the like AllSmkedUp it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## AllSmkedUp (Feb 1, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like AllSmkedUp it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Warren


No problem thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome and Howdy from East Texas, great forum and great people.

Gary


----------

